# I wish you could be a uber or lyft autonomous cars beta tester.



## ng4ever (Feb 16, 2016)

I know it would be risky but who cares.


----------



## dmoney155 (Jun 12, 2017)

ng4ever said:


> I know it would be risky but who cares.


Not if you are actually working, ie paying attention and not falling asleep lol. It would be very mundane job like train conductors...nothing changes for miles and then baaam! you got some kid on a bike right in front of you and the AI failed to see it, you better be quick on the breaks.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

Pass thank you...


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

Maybe someday our grandchildren will be offered a side hustle like that....


----------



## ntcindetroit (Mar 23, 2017)

Do you think the tester(s) will be hired as IC and have to bring their own AV('s)?


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

ntcindetroit said:


> Do you think the tester(s) will be hired as IC and have to bring their own AV('s)?


AND OFFER CANDY & WATER FOR FREE ?


----------



## IthurstwhenIP (Jan 12, 2018)

how is an robot car going to hand some drunk an aux cord?


----------

